# Putnam County 2018-2019 season



## Milkman (Jan 8, 2018)

We didn’t keep an active thread last season. Let’s make it better this year. 

Who is hunting Putnam?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 9, 2018)

Every year at BF Grant, does that count?


----------



## fredw (Jan 9, 2018)

Renewing again this season.  450 plus or minus on Pea Ridge road.  Restart of an established club on private land.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 16, 2018)

fredw said:


> Renewing again this season.  450 plus or minus on Pea Ridge road.  Restart of an established club on private land.



Fred we need to get together down there one day soon.


----------



## fredw (Jan 17, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Fred we need to get together down there one day soon.



Marvin, I'd like that.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 19, 2018)

Gonna try to hit the ONF in Putnam this year...Not hunted it for
15 yrs.....


----------



## Confederate Tom (May 31, 2018)

I hunt B.F Grant and Cedar Creek yearly.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Aug 19, 2018)

Man i'm excited for the season. I got out to the property i hunt in Putnam yesterday and knocked around for a couple hours. I jumped a large bodied deer off the bed in one spot, a doe and fawn in another, and found good sign nearly everywhere i went.
I can't wait to be out these sweating on opening morning.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 19, 2018)

Full Draw McGraw said:


> Man i'm excited for the season. I got out to the property i hunt in Putnam yesterday and knocked around for a couple hours. I jumped a large bodied deer off the bed in one spot, a doe and fawn in another, and found good sign nearly everywhere i went.
> I can't wait to be out these sweating on opening morning.



I am down close to the lake in the Crooked Creek vicinity. What part of Putnam are you in?


----------



## riskyb (Aug 20, 2018)

Im in putnam too in the glenwood springs area lots of deer movement and sign just be careful downed two big timber rattles and copperhead in last month


----------



## Milkman (Aug 20, 2018)

riskyb said:


> Im in putnam too in the glenwood springs area lots of deer movement and sign just be careful downed two big timber rattles and copperhead in last month



YIKES!!!

I have been on our place working a lot this spring/summer and haven’t even seen so much as a black snake. Did kill a rattlesnake last summer.


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Aug 21, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I am down close to the lake in the Crooked Creek vicinity. What part of Putnam are you in?


I'm west of Eatonton, over near the Jasper county line.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 24, 2018)

Your not far away milkman maybe see ya at the huddle house one morning


----------



## Milkman (Aug 25, 2018)

riskyb said:


> Your not far away milkman maybe see ya at the huddle house one morning



We usually stay down at the lake when hunting. Sometimes grab a biscuit at Terry’s One Stop on Scuffleboro rd. 

Is Glenwood Springs in the Rockville area?


----------



## riskyb (Aug 26, 2018)

I hear ya I go by terry’s here and there glenwood springs is off 441 between Walmart and ingles


----------



## riskyb (Aug 26, 2018)

On the edge  of the wma’s and national forest


----------



## tdw3684 (Sep 3, 2018)

My coworker who lives on Sinclair told me that Terry's has sold out.  I have a place near Twin Bridges.  The last time I went down there I saw 11 deer between 10 and 12 in the morning.  Should be a good year.

I was scouting Cedar Creek and saw a good 8 pointer browsing near the tree I was checking on.  I was a hundred yards away and didn't alert him.  Hopefully he'll walk by on Saturday.  They have logged most of the area that I have hunted over the years but there are a few spots left and deer in the area.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2018)

tdw3684 said:


> My coworker who lives on Sinclair told me that Terry's has sold out.



They may have sold out but it appears not much has changed. Looks like the same staff


----------



## tdw3684 (Sep 24, 2018)

Anybody seeing anything?
I  went to Cedar Creek just off of 212 and had a doe and two fawns go by.  I  spotted a good 8 pointer but he was beyond bow range at 70 yards. Hoping to try again this weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 25, 2018)

I was at the Putnam property last weekend. Didn’t see deer and it is dry and dusty. The cameras are showing plenty of movement.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 25, 2018)

I am hearing that the restaurant between Dollar General and the boat storage place on Pea Ridge is open again. No signs up yet. I will have to check it out


----------



## fredw (Sep 25, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I am hearing that the restaurant between Dollar General and the boat storage place on Pea Ridge is open again. No signs up yet. I will have to check it out


Marvin, it is open......Grits Diner.  Carolyn and I ate there a couple of weeks ago and the food was good.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 25, 2018)

fredw said:


> Marvin, it is open......Grit's Diner.  Carolyn and I ate there a couple of weeks ago and the food was good.



Good deal Fred. I will be eating with them sometimes.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2018)

Does anyone know If Putnam has become a part of a desert?

Rain all around but none at Putnam.


----------



## fredw (Sep 26, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Does anyone know If Putnam has become a part of a desert?
> 
> Rain all around but none at Putnam.


It's so dry here the frogs have moved out.  Checked the food plots at the lease today.  They are dry and no sign of seed germination.  My truck was covered in fine red dust when I got back to pavement.  Maybe some rain tomorrow if the Weather Channel is right.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2018)

fredw said:


> It's so dry here the frogs have moved out.  Checked the food plots at the lease today.  They are dry and no sign of seed germination.  My truck was covered in fine red dust when I got back to pavement.  Maybe some rain tomorrow if the Weather Channel is right.



You reckon we could stock some camels and open a season


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks like it’s raining in the Crooked Creek and Rockville area now. Thank you Lord ??


----------



## fredw (Sep 26, 2018)

Milkman said:


> You reckon we could stock some camels and open a season


May not need camels any more......Weather Channel radar is now showing a heavy rain in the Pea Ridge/Crooked Creek area.  Those dry food plots I commented on should be getting a nice watering.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks like we posted at the same time Fred 
Good news


----------



## Milkman (Sep 27, 2018)

Farm Log app says Crooked Creek got 1” of rain last night. Thank you Lord.


----------



## fredw (Oct 6, 2018)

Checked our food plots.  With the rain last week some germination had occurred.  The plots, however, look poorly.  Sure hope the forecasted rain for the coming week happens.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 6, 2018)

fredw said:


> Checked our food plots.  With the rain last week some germination had occurred.  The plots, however, look poorly.  Sure hope the forecasted rain for the coming week happens.



My grandson and I were there hunting Thursday till midday today.  Our two plots are the same as yours Fred.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 10, 2018)

Putnam is within the estimated path of Hurricane Michael. Well wishes for those living in this path.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2018)

My Farm Logs app says we got 2.53 inches of rain from TS Michael at Crooked Creek. Thanks ?? Lord.


----------



## fredw (Oct 16, 2018)

What a difference the rain from Hurricane Michael made with our food plots. Our plots were looking rather sad ten days ago and are now looking good.  

Hunted over one this afternoon and this doe was feeding in it.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 16, 2018)

Congrats on the doe Fred. Ours are green too. But the deer are really hammering them. 
My grandson got a buck on our place too. I have a thread in the deer forum with a pic.


----------

